# Windy and dry=fires



## murphyranch (Dec 9, 2015)

Last 2 days been awful tough on the Osage here in Oklahoma. We have had a few bad fires. Several thousand acres, miles of fence and livestock lost. We sure need a rain. Bouncing around in these limestone rocks in a military 5 ton with 2000 gallons of water for the last 20 hours is getting old. Hope we have a peaceful night.


----------



## Larry (Dec 2, 2010)

I wish I could send you moisture. My prayers are with all of you. Be safe and watch the wind if you spraying the fires!


----------



## murphyranch (Dec 9, 2015)

Thanks Larry. We got these trucks rigged up with air powered actuators that move our nozzles up, down, left and right. One man can operate the whole thing from a joystick in the cab. No need for someone out front or on the side. A pretty good indicator for when to get the hell out is when the motor on our pumps start cutting out. These old trucks are unbelievably tough. They can take a lot of heat and some severe pounding through rocky ground. All that said-YOU STILL HAVE TO RESPECT FIRE AND WIND!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

You guys be careful Murph. That looks like a scary situation. Prayers sent for you all.


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Hope you have good breathing gear, Murph. Does it ever end there?


----------



## murphyranch (Dec 9, 2015)

No breathing gear. That would be nice to have though. We are mostly volunteer ranchers. Forestry had supplied us with the trucks and we have to build them to fight grass fires with. It does get a little tough to breath every now and then.


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

That's a crazy situation, sorry to hear of the livestock loss and all the damage. First I've heard of this, damn strange how news media have nothing to say about this. You guys be safe out there!


----------



## murphyranch (Dec 9, 2015)

The news this evening covered a HUGE wildfire around a small town just outside of Tulsa. It burned approximately 600 acres and had people from 3 departments. They estimated over 12,000 acres burned around us during those 2 days. Rural America doesn't get much press, which is alright with us. People around here mostly don't want any recognition, it's just our way of life and what we do.


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Sorry to hear about the fires. Here in Az we also have to deal with them. I wish they would let the locals deal more with them, They wouldnt destroy so much property, and I honestly believe this ! What ever you do stay safe !


----------



## murphyranch (Dec 9, 2015)

tough day in the Osage today. National Guard brought in a couple choppers to help. Those pilots have got coconut balls. They would even drop down on us when the wind would switch and blow the smoke off of us. I'd like to buy them a beer. I tore up one of our trucks, had one of my nephews bring another to me loaded on the drop deck trailer. Unloaded it and drug the other on with the winch and told him to get to the shop and tear into it. Twisted yoke off of transfer case and the flopping drive shaft almost tore the transfer case off of the truck. Drove the other truck for about 2hours and lost all air. This newer truck has plastic air lines and they don't like fire. Pretty shitty feeling sitting there broke down and watching head fires rolling over the hill.


----------



## murphyranch (Dec 9, 2015)

murphyranch said:


> ImageUploadedByOutdoor Forums1517717147.841126.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Got 2 down and 2 left. One on the left is a multi-fuel and is the first one I built. Took forever to finish it. After that one the other 3 were a lot easier to build.


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Dang, Murph, that top pic looks like driving into Hell.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Thanks for the update, be safe.


----------



## murphyranch (Dec 9, 2015)

glenway said:


> Dang, Murph, that top pic looks like driving into Hell.


that was the exact thing I was thinking. Had a guy that hasn't fought much fire stop in front of us and try and turn around. He hit the panic button which is the last thing you can do.


----------



## Mo Mo (Sep 16, 2016)

Be careful Murph.


----------

